# Why do you knit?



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

When I quit smoking I picked up the needles again after 30 yrs. I replaced 1 habit for another. Yes it is therapy, calming and relaxing. I also love the feeling of creating. And it feels good to give these creations to others.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Because I can.  And I love showing off the finished products.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I knit for all of the previously mentioned reasons.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


knitting is a stress reliever - i find it peaceful and it opens my imagination - love the end result and the smiles it can bring !


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

All of the above plus the "discovery" part of each project when it is all coming together - I start out with an idea and then begin working the stitches, etc. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, and sometimes I get something that was completely unexpected but wonderful. I don't always use patterns. Like right now, I have an idea of knitting a baby blanket using the Chinese Wave Pattern, a fish scales pattern, and gold fish swimming in the waves....If it somes together, I'll post it-


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

Once I saw somebody elses avatar that said, "I knit to not kill somebody"... lol... is not at that extension, but it soothes me. It helps me canalize my nervous energy through my hands into something beautiful.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I knit for relaxation, and to get custom fitting garments/items. I can make something that I know will fit, is the right colour, and is of good quality. In the long run, it is cheaper to knit something than to buy it. (eg, socks - sure they are cheap at the store, but they won't last a year without getting holes or at least thin spots. hand knit socks last five + years before they need darning...)


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

I have done all kinds of "needle arts" in my life. At a very young age it became therapy for me. It helped me through every diet in my life--you are too busy to tour the refrigerator--and specifically, knitting, helped me quit smoking 12 years ago after 20 years of smoking. I remember learning how to knit socks while I chewed on nicotine gum!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Kewl subject!

I knit and crochet due to grandparent influences, bottom line and continue to do so as it facinates me; All of it - especially the evolving over all this time of new yarns, techniques and '''particularly''' accessories; Thus, I turned into a collector, too.

I continued it, too because it reminded me - somewhat - of drawing without a pencil or other materials particularly the geometric shapes. Doodling with yarn! LOL!!

I like math and was hooked! LOL!! I didn't realize there was a lot of math in these two crafts, figured that out and went for all the usual shapes and then polygons....then the math to figure gauge, multiples, up or downsizing a pattern and soon learned that ratios were involved.

I forgot much of the math over time, refreshed, forgot it again, relearned until it's now in my head after 41 years.

When I want soothing, I knit as the action is all at the finger tips for me in 'combined continental' - one can knit with their arms cemented to their sides.

For crochet, it's more manic with all the YOs and drawing up of loops. At the end of a long day, I'd go knit versus crochet. In the middle of the day, I crochet. LOL!!

My first item ever was a knit feather and fan strip baby 'ghan; Why sew though I enjoy hand sewing....? I discovered stitch markers and just threw five groups of 30 COs on a needle and K the 'ghan together placing stitch markers after the 30s. More math! LOL!

When I get stressed, and I've done this for years, I start cleaning house in some fashion; Huh? LOL!

When on the phone a long time, I always find myself sweeping with a standard broom. My e-sweepers (swivel sweeper) make too much noise for a phone visit. I do have manual zoom brooms, too. My self propelled Kirby is to loud and clunky for a phone visit.

Yes, I can K or C while on the phone, too and have....many, many times. Those speaker, conference phones are handy! LOL!!

We're going to hop on the '71 Moto Guzzi tomorrow and head to our little camp ground in the area for a picnic. I'm going to pop on my tool apron and continue the crochet cover for my pet rock. Karen, at the LYS was doing this craft in openwork crochet around a smooth stone = sweet!

I like rocks, too and collect those to some degree and I'll cover one and put it on the entry steps with my other fun rocks.

I have a rock that says, "Rock of Ages", too! LOL!!

Have a great holiday!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


----------



## karenknits46 (Aug 5, 2011)

I started knitting again to make myself a scarf and hat for winter. My youngest DD saw them and asked me to make some for her and her daughters so I made sets for both my daughters and each of their two daughters for Xmas. That was 2009. Then my DD asked me to make her oldest daughter and her friend (who just got matching winter coats) another set with matching yarn that she purchased, so made those as well as some challenging fingerless gloves for me. Quit knitting over the summer since it was too hot to knit. In late October 2010 my DD said that her oldest DD was wondering out loud what color the hat and scarf her Nana was going to make for her for Xmas would be. Aaaagh! Had to hurry and make hats and scarves for the 4 granddaughters. It had become tradition! (BTW, each DD has a son and now the boys are old enough to complain that they didn't get a homemade scarf and hat from Nana--so that's why my name is karenknits46 'cause I knit 4 6 grandkids!)


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

karenknits46 said:


> I started knitting again to make myself a scarf and hat for winter. My youngest DD saw them and asked me to make some for her and her daughters so I made sets for both my daughters and each of their two daughters for Xmas. That was 2009. Then my DD asked me to make her oldest daughter and her friend (who just got matching winter coats) another set with matching yarn that she purchased, so made those as well as some challenging fingerless gloves for me. Quit knitting over the summer since it was too hot to knit. In late October 2010 my DD said that her oldest DD was wondering out loud what color the hat and scarf her Nana was going to make for her for Xmas would be. Aaaagh! Had to hurry and make hats and scarves for the 4 granddaughters. It had become tradition! (BTW, each DD has a son and now the boys are old enough to complain that they didn't get a homemade scarf and hat from Nana--so that's why my name is karenknits46 'cause I knit 4 6 grandkids!)


Very good reasons to knit. I thought the 46 was your age


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I knit as I love all the colors of the yarn and I can make any item in whatever color I fancy at the time - not what the store wants me to buy in ready made


----------



## Smitty64 (Jun 7, 2011)

My daughter, who is 18 now, told me once that it was so awesome that I could take a plain piece of string and make something so pretty!!! That is inspiring.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I knit because I love the feel of yarn. It is soothing to me. I knit to relax too. I love watching the yarn come alive with each stitich on its way to the finished product. And throwing in some humor, I knit so I don't kill someone LOL Seriously, I get great satisfaction when I finish a project.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Debwel said:


> My daughter, who is 18 now, told me once that it was so awesome that I could take a plain piece of string and make something so pretty!!! That is inspiring.


That's what I think every time I start a project!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I find it very relaxing. But while knitting at work yesterday, I had someone tell me that they hated to knit as it made them tense. My brain could not fathom that concept.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I knit, and crochet, because like for you it is a stress reliever and I enjoy making and designing things


----------



## shanni (Apr 18, 2011)

Because I can't sit around doing nothing and although I also quilt there are some of my quilting projects (most) which are too large to cart around with me so I knit for my family and select friends but if anyone asks me to knit for them they are definately told no! I only knit what and when I want to. It's very relaxing


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

I like the idea that I am not being too passive watching soaps etc on TV. I am knitting so I am not lazy! I just love the excitement on comnpleting a garment (usually something simple for the grandchildren to wear) and seeing the usefulness of it and how gorgeous the little ones look in the garments. Also that surge of excitement when choosing a new pattern and yarn, rushing home and casting on.


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

Rossi said:


> I like the idea that I am not being too passive watching soaps etc on TV. I am knitting so I am not lazy! I just love the excitement on comnpleting a garment (usually something simple for the grandchildren to wear) and seeing the usefulness of it and how gorgeous the little ones look in the garments. Also that surge of excitement when choosing a new pattern and yarn, rushing home and casting on.


I agree. Not that I watch soaps, but my husband says I am ADHD and I can't just sit and watch TV. I also travel to and from my parents' home (800 km round trip) and would hate to waste that time! But, when it all comes down to it, I just love to knit. I am so proud of being able to design and knit 'one-offs' for family and friends. I love being asked by total strangers where I got my latest coat/dress/sweater/scarf/vest etc. and I am able to tell them I made it myself! Knitting is definitely therapy and self-esteem building and worth the time! We just need to pass it on to the next generation (or two or three) who NEED the therapy!


----------



## heather.kearins (May 1, 2011)

Just because I can!!!
What better way to spend a cold evening in front of the fire than with either the spinnng wheel or knitting needles creating!!


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

i love it its relaxing for me. love giving a personal gift.(with clear washing instructions) nobody else will have the same. one can add their own personal touch to it.love the feeling of the wool between my fingers, love the final results. just love, love, love it


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

i agree with all of the above I find itrelaxing and stress free. I ALSO get great pleasu re outof the finished item.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

relaxation satisfaction creativity ect ect


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I knit to ease tension, I also teach knitting to disaffected kids, it is amazing how many of them take to it, I usually have to frog it and redo but when they 'finish' something they feel a sense of achievement.
ROOKIERETIREE
Please post when finished as it sounds fab. Make sure you write down what you do as many people on the site do the most wonderful things out of their heads and then can't remember them!!!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Relaxation, stress relief, and it keeps my hands occupied while watching TV! (saves the nail biting...) and I love creating stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## NeomaDennise (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit to maintain a connection to past generations (same as hanging my laundry on lines to dry, baking pies, etc. I imagine my past grandmothers doing the same things for their families), to keep alive the art if knitting (or crochet, embroidery, etc.)


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree it does keep you calm and the beautiful things that you can make is amazing I knit every day no matter what mood I happen to be in been married for 41 years so it works


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

I knit to make myself something. I wasnt able to get my head around dressmaking - LOL

But I do like wearing my own garments, such a nice treat


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I have enjoyed knitting since I was a child I had an aunt who always had a project on the go. I still continue to knit because I have bad Rheumatoid Arthritis and Fibromyalgia and it really does help take my mind of the pain and keeps my hands moving. It also gives me a sense of fufillment and I love seeing peoples faces when I do something for them as they are always helping me. :thumbup:


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw those rock covers in a book. I should have copied the patterns. Don't look to hard ans would like a new small item to do. could you post pattern or enough to get me started? I usualyy make things for others. They remind me of the pet rock period!.I know some people who would get a kick out of Dressed Pet Rocks! thanks.Feel free to PM me if you'd like. Thanks. That's what I like, To make others smile and I'm getting tired of dish cloths. lol.


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Good Morning, I knit because I love having the needles in my hands and working on a project for others. Every stitch I make I am thinking of the person and it makes me feel good. Every stitch is made with love for my grand-children. I have always made items for my grand-children when they were little, now that my grand-daughter is nineteen she just asked me if I could make her a pair of mittens and then said" nana I sure could use some more socks" she always said thank you but not seeing her I did not know if she really wore the things I made her. This made my heart beat faster as I was so happy. I am now making a pair of cable mittens and scarf for her, socks will be next. I am also thinking of making scarfs for my gransons this year as I have noticed that now that they are older they have started to dress up more so I thought casmere would be nice for them. Sorry so long -enjoy the day to all-nana-d


----------



## B-render (Jul 28, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was four -- there was something so hypnotic about the process, I was determined that I was going to learn. I worked and worked on that first piece -- I still have it, what a disaster -- and I eventually mastered the knit stitch. I made presents that Christmas for all my dolls and stuffed toys -- each one got a fancy scarf. Mom later taught me to purl and I was on my way. Forty-five years later...why do I knit? The creative process, the calming effect, the challenge, making beautiful things, the joy of using sumptuous materials, so many reasons. All thanks to Mom, for setting me on the path and encouraging me. Let's all teach someone to knit this month!


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


All of the above!!!!!

(and the satisfaction of peoples reaction to the creations!!! Why not show a talent - we women arent very good at promoting ourselves as a rule!!)


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

It seems I have always been knitting (also crocheting, needlepoint, sewing, etc.) Sitting on the floor in front of my mother when I was about 2 years old and watching her needles fly (she was a very fast knitter!), I begged her to teach me. She cast on some stitches and knit a few rows for me, then I just clicked my needles back and forth as fast as hers (never did any real knitting then, lol). She would take my knitting every once in awhile and add to it, giving me the illusion that I was actually knitting. Finally, when I was older, say about 8, I began learning the actual stitches and 'tried' to knit scarves, as I thought they would be easy to practice on. I never did finish one, though - I kept dropping stitches and making all kinds of mistakes. Then at about age 12, I decided to forget about the scarves - I wanted to knit a sweater! So my mom took me to the LYS and I found a pattern for a beautiful aran sweater, with lots of cables and bobbles, that I just fell in love with - I had to make THAT! Guess what - even with the pattern errata (which I had to fix myself, since there were no computers and internet back then), it turned out beautifully.
Since then I have been knitting whenever I could afford yarn, putting it away for a few years when I was too busy as an artist getting ready for shows, commissions, etc. But when I injured my wrist and now can no longer hold a paintbrush (it's the position you have to hold your wrist in to paint - couldn't even hold a pen for awhile to sign my name), I returned to knitting. Now, with fibromyalgia and osteoarthritis and other health problems, I have been told by doctors to lead a more sedentary life, so I can sit and watch tv and not feel that I am wasting my life, simply by knitting and designing knitwear. And with the computer and internet available, and all the books that are out there, it has truly become a learning experience for me. I love to learn new things/ideas/techniques, and it gives me such joy to be able to be creative. That's why I knit - I have to keep moving forward, and I NEED to be creative. Not to mention the great wardrobe you get when you create your own!


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

I knit because I love it, like many others I believe its therapy from the stress of every day living. I thank God for the wonderful teacher in my primary school , who taught all of us boys and girls, to knit way back inthe days when we were not restricted by the curriculum of today. Gee


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


I once had a doctor tell me knitting and reading were both forms of self hypnosis - I can always find myself in a 'good' place when I knit. Also, being semi homebound and retired it gives a great sense of purpose and validity to my life to knit for charity and friends.


----------



## susan g (Jun 13, 2011)

I knit for the feeling of relaxation it gives me.... to soothe after a day's work, to see the colours come together, to see the finished product. Its an upper for the soul, but a bummer for the physical though. Since I have started to knit frenetically the "walks" have gone by the wayside, cause I would rather knit than go for a walk! Thats not so good! No girls I cant do both!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


I knit because it's there. LOL... I'm just being silly.

I knit because I love the challenge of converting yarn with the use of needles into something wonderful. It's a creative outlet for me. And, I love to feel the wonderful yarn in my hand. I also enjoy giving my knitted items away to the people I love.

I've a degenerated dics on my lower back, which keeps me from standing up for any length of time. So, painting at my easel is not a reality any longer. I can sit and sketch, but I can't convert it into a canvas. So, I knit. I like to sew, but I need to have the person for whom I'm sewing to be close to me for fittings; this is not possible, since the children or women for whom I'd be sewing are too far from me... four of them out-of-state.

So, I knit.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

It is official therapy lol. Had a doctor tell me that knitting (also reading etc.) was a form of self hynosis and I have felt justified every since. All the other reasons above plus I believe God expects us to use our talents to bless others.


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was young, with our Girl Scout troop. I dabbled with it, nothing serious, until about 2 years ago. Decided to knit a sweater. It's beautiful, but 3X too big! It started out being 6X too big, and I tore it out and started over. I still have it. It's very pretty, but will fit a linebacker on the Green Bay Packers! I like creating with beautiful colors, and feel like I'm accomplishing something while watching TV. Good therapy too!


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Good Morning: I am like you - to me Knitting is a stress-buster at times, but I mainly knit for relaxation & know that the finished product will be appreciated by my family, especially my 4 1/2 yearn old grand-daughter (Barbie clothes.) I take my knitting almost everywhere with me when I travel on long trips via the local transit. If I could - would be knitting 24/7 - but have to be satisfied with whatever time I can spend during the day & evenings. Have a good day. Chilly/breezy outside so far this morning. :lol:


----------



## littleladybug (May 21, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Because I can.  And I love showing off the finished products.


Good answer! Same for me! I don't know many knitters...(almost none) and I like that it is something I always admired, and I can do! Besides, it is cool! Even if it weren't cool, I would still do it. It makes sense!


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

I knit because after my mum passed away I had no one to hand a pattern and wool to and say please make this for me. It was an eye opener to learn the craft and start making my own and my childrens things I always feel now when I finish knitting or crocheting something I was holding the needles and my mum was doing the hard work in spirit


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I'm only 5'1 and 98 lbs. so playing pro basketball is out!

Seriously a friend of mine asked why I buy fancy sock yarn and spend so much (to me it isn't much). I told her well for the price of that yarn I have many hours of entertainment and when I'm done..I have socks! If you go to a movie, buy popcorn and a soda you'd spend the same amount of money. That money is short lived by comparison..a couple of hours of entertainment, butter stains on your blouse and no socks!

I can knit unique items for family members that they will never see someone else wearing and hey it keeps me off the streets.

Good at knitting but excellent at sarcasm!


----------



## helen4 (Mar 25, 2011)

I knit for many reason:

1. I am disabled, but I can knit, it makes me feel not worthless it shows I can do something and make some pretty special items.

2. I have quit smoking, I haven't had a smoke since January of this year. Knitting helps me from smoking.

3. I knit and crochet for therapy.

helen4


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Why do I knit?...hummm it started out just something to do. Then there was a time in my life that there was a lot of stress and termoil that I picked up a learn to knit book and started and since then I do it all the time. Use to chrochet more but I found that stressful. Knitting has gotten me over a lot of lifes stress's and it will till I die I guess...but I have it planned to take yarn stash and needles with me when I do die. Its comforting and relaxing also.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I started knitting as a 4-5yr old and I believe it was a task to help me relieve my boredom. My grandmother always used to say"she's a lovely girl but she's horrible when she's bored!"lol
I enjoyed producing things and my family always gave praise and encouragement and it just grew from there. It does relax me but not as much as reading. I find I can do certain projects while watching TV but cables and especially lacey pattern require more concentration. I think it's more about self satisfaction for me, especially if I'm knitting for another person.


----------



## judy miley (Feb 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


I knit also for therapy. I've knitted on and off for over 47 years but for the last 10 years all the time. It help keep my fingers loose because I have arthritius in them reallybad. Have been doing afghans and baby ones for everyone and also mittens and hats. Its also a great stress releaver. love doing it. always have something I'm working on w/me all the time. Judy Miley


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Good topic. I knit for the therapy and it's the one thing I do for myself. It's calming and destresses me a bit. I almost don't care about the end product, it's the knitting I love.


----------



## hatlady (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree with others who talk about satisfying the creative urge. I can't draw, sing, or dance--at least, not in front of anyone but the cats--but get tremendous satisfaction from being able to make something unique. And each scarf or hat, even those I've made using the same pattern over and over, is slightly different, at least to my eye. All my knitting is for charity, which adds another dimension, knowing I'm helping someone in a small way while indulging myself in an activity I love.

Knitting is a stress-buster for me, too, plus it constantly reminds me that the only way to solve a problem is to keep going--no shortcuts. Four inches of ribbing takes a thousand knits and purls, like it or not!


----------



## Patr (Jul 30, 2011)

I loved the answer from jbandsma - because I can. How true, but I also find it relaxing, as said by many others. I love looking at balls of wool and wondering what they could become. I also knit because I find many clothes I like (knitted that is) can be very expensive and I like unusual clothes - even at 62 - so I have to have a go. Not sure about crochet, but found doing a very very large granny square quite fun, hubby said if I finished a cone that was hanging about I could buy some more wool - well - the granny square was all I could think of. It looks nice though so I am pleased and I have some more wool.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I knit to keep my sanity when things get tough. It takes my mind to a calm and safe place.

I love the sound of the needles and the feel of the yarn in my hands,

And in the end I have something I can say "I made this" and feel good about ME!!

Have a nice day,
Linda


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

I knit for all the reasons given plus I enjoy conquering a new challenge-entrelac, knitting and purling backwards, socks using the magic loop method, incorporating beads into the pattern... It also gives me a good feeling cause I donate a lot of the things I make to hospices, cancer wards and neonatal departments. I never see the recipients of these items but I know they are going to a very deserving person. (You'd think all this knitting would reduce my stash. but no such luck. It seems that while using 2 skeins for a project, I've bought 3-4 more.) :thumbup:


----------



## Daisybee (Jul 26, 2011)

Knitting has been a life saver for me. After several years of driving my husband around to medical appointments, unfortunately he passed and I was left with a lot of spare time on my hands. I remembered my wool stash and got out the needles and I haven't looked back. Mostly I make things for charity or for the children of friends -- not quite back to the larger items yet, but I will one day!


----------



## susan g (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello Baradine! Me too, I used to give my mum my knitted jumpers (sweater u.s.a speak) to sew up.. since she died I have learnt to sew items up. So we have to keep growing without our anchor. Hope the drought is not affecting you too badly - born in Coonamble.


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually started kntting again because first grandchild was expected...but decided it was a good way to not eat in the evening .....but soon learned that I could knit and still snack.....lol. Twizzlers are the perfect knitting snack.....enough said ..really I knit because I just love to knit...


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

I really relate to the idea of continuing what our ancestors did. Isn't it comforting to know we are doing what generations of women have done? I also like the idea of making things someone else can't. I have serious arthritis and am making beanies for the kids at school. It has become common knowledge that, if they want one, I'll knt a beanie for anyone. They just have to tell me colours (usually a footy team) and I'll make it. Keeps my fingers nimble and uses up my stash. What more could I ask?


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

EileenED
I'm with you, I have been married for 46 years (in October), I drive my husband mad with clicking needle but as this and reading are my main hobbies (don't buy expensive clothes, smoke or go drinking etc), he puts up with it and everyone loves my knitted garments and toys so I think I will carry on!!!


----------



## yarn-stormer (Aug 6, 2011)

I knit because I love to and I also use knitting as pain management.In 1985 I had a work related serious back injury,in 1988 I spent the whole year in hospital flat on my back and was told I would never walk again.Lying there in a room by myself with no window to look out or T.V. to watch I asked my family to bring me my knitting. By the end of the year every staff member had something I had knitted and I had completed many a UFO that made its way to my room........and I eventually had more surgery and finally walked out of there and returned home.I am still knitting up a storm,still have backpain,will be having op.no.7 soon,and I will continue to cope because I have my knitting.The English magazine"The Knitter" printed an article about knitting for well being in issue 30,I responded to this article and my letter was printed as their star letter in a later issue.There is more information regarding using knitting for therapy at [email protected] if anyone is interested.BUT MOSTLY I KNIT BECAUSE IT MAKES ME FEEL GOOD.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

All of the already mentioned reasons and I can't just sit and watch t.v. I have to be doing something. I get a lot of knitting done while watching.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

It's definitely a therapeutic thing for me. Studies have even proven that knitting helps with grief as it works both sides of the brain at once. 
I also love to have a creative outlet.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

my main reason is to help deal with stress...i also love to finish an item, see my results & make others happy when given to them!


----------



## margel (Aug 29, 2011)

I began knitting socks when I was in high school to give as gifts and I'm still knitting for others 60+ years later. It is a form of relaxion but also physical therapy. I have arthritic fingers but because of the constant motion of knitting, I have no pain.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I started knitting because my mother-in-law and sister-in-law both did and I liked the things I saw that they could make. So I borrowed a book from the library and taught myself. Of course, if I had any questions I just asked one of them and they were more than happy to help me. Now,I knit because I like it. I like making comfortable useful things. It is relaxing and I can be as creative or as plain as I want. Plus, I love the feel of the yarn in my hands and the challenge of learning a new technique.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I have never smoked but knitting is like needing a cigarette. I can't sit still long before I have to get my knitting. Can't watch TV without it. I even knit when using my embroidery machine, while it is stitching out a design. I also think it is good for the brain.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

I knit for many and various reasons. It started for economical reasons - in order to clothe my children. Then myself. In later life it became a 'hobby' which turned into a little business'. 
It provides me with relaxation, therapy, comfort, a channel for my creativity, and lately - an income to supplement my pension.
How many activities can provide you with so many benefits?


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


 I found a great bumper sticker that reads " I Knit So I Wont Kill People". All my knitting friends want one for Christmas. Guess knitting truly is a stress reliever.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Gives me something to do when i am sitting down. Like to make beautiful things.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I knit when I am happy so, I must be happy alot of the time.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

I knit (and crochet) because I love to do it, have done it since I was a little girl(taught by my mother) and can't imagine not doing it! I love going to the yarn shops, looking at all the colors and textures, just can't wait to take something home and start working! Never thought about the stress angle, but I suppose that is true, too!


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit because I'm ADDICTED! Can't make it through a day without doing some knitting. I've done a lot of crafts over the years, but always come back to knitting. I like it because its quiet, not messy like sewing, doesn't require glue, & I can carry on a conversation, watch TV, or listen to music while doing it. If only I could read a book at the same time! Its also my creative outlet since I love working with colors but can't paint or draw. I only make clothes, so it also fits into my "fashionista" sense. I just love it!


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


I knit for the relaxiation. I cannot just sit and watch tv or a movie. I have to be doing something. It keeps me seated and I can. As for stress ya it does tend to calm me down some. But not totally. I love the fact that I can make things and give them to people and they are appreciated. Knitted things always are special and my kids (grown up) and grandkids love to see what they are getting for Xmas each year. It is great. I always get satisfaction and a sense of accomplishment whe I make something and watch the progress as I knit and the finished product when it is done.


----------



## anneevamod (Apr 16, 2011)

Like most of the comments...I knit because I am sure I have ADHD...can't sit unless I feel productive. Also, I grew up hearing my mother's needles clicking away. She knit because we were poor and couldn't afford 'store bought' socks/sweaters. I realize today that our sweaters and socks were better than anyone elses. I love to knit, to give blankets to new mother's and little bears to the YWCA women's and children's shelter. I must admit, it is so relaxing for me. I don't go anywhere without my knitting and I always try to find the nearest knitting store in any new town. I will be knitting til the good Lord takes me.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i knit for the sake of knitting,it also relaxes me, my DH once told me he knew when i was upset because i knit faster and i really cliked my needles, if i was angry with my kids and the came in,theyed say never mind,i over heard my boys say she will be alright soon shes slowing down and i like the fact that no else can knit in my family it is my thing,and mine alone i also like the reaction i get whe i give home made gift, it says just 4 u


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I knit for the joy and relaxation! Many years ago I learned from the YWCA and just kept going with it. I find it relaxing and I enjoy giving the gifts!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

It's like meditation. Instead of concentrating on each breath, I am concentrating on each stitch so it takes me to that calm place.


----------



## doshabeard (May 22, 2011)

I go back and forth between being a process knitter and a product knitter. Sometimes it is the sheer joy of doing a new stitch pattern or a cable pattern I've never done before and then there is the soothing quality of the stockinette stitch - these reasons are just joy from the process of knitting. Sometimes I have to knit something because the product is so beautiful and I want to wear it so bad that I knit until my eyes cross or it is finished - which ever comes first.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I openly tell people that I am ADHD. As a result, knitting calms me and helps me focus on what I am listening to while sitting. I knit everywhere and it has become sort of my reputation. I love knitting for others, especially socks and gloves for my sons. I also am trying out rugs that are unique and say something different. Unfortunatly, I also can become obsessed with finishing items that are almost done, which I think defeats that point of relaxation.LOL
I love the repetition of action and the feel of creation. I don't like the feel of soreness in my shoulder, hands, and elbow, which tells me that I might have done too much!


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

the joy of seeing a ball of yarn turn into beautiful fabric is my reason and the peacefulness of knitting(no noise)


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Great question! I knit baby afghans and kitty sleep pads for charity. It's one way I can give other than money. The baby afghans go to Luke Air Force Base wives, the kitty sleep pads go to a local animal rescue facility. Right now, I'm knitting a baby afghan for a little guy in Korea that will soon become an important member of a good friend's family.


----------



## kctaxlady (Jun 5, 2011)

I knit for relaxation and to create handmade gifts which I think are the BEST KIND!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I have made new friends by joining a couple of knitting groups in my area. Knitting is like meditation for me. I also like the sense of accomplishment I get when a project is finished.


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

I knit and crochet for the same reasons as you do Laurelarts.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

mknitter said:


> It seems I have always been knitting (also crocheting, needlepoint, sewing, etc.) Sitting on the floor in front of my mother when I was about 2 years old and watching her needles fly (she was a very fast knitter!), I begged her to teach me. She cast on some stitches and knit a few rows for me, then I just clicked my needles back and forth as fast as hers (never did any real knitting then, lol). She would take my knitting every once in awhile and add to it, giving me the illusion that I was actually knitting. Finally, when I was older, say about 8, I began learning the actual stitches and 'tried' to knit scarves, as I thought they would be easy to practice on. I never did finish one, though - I kept dropping stitches and making all kinds of mistakes. Then at about age 12, I decided to forget about the scarves - I wanted to knit a sweater! So my mom took me to the LYS and I found a pattern for a beautiful aran sweater, with lots of cables and bobbles, that I just fell in love with - I had to make THAT! Guess what - even with the pattern errata (which I had to fix myself, since there were no computers and internet back then), it turned out beautifully.
> Since then I have been knitting whenever I could afford yarn, putting it away for a few years when I was too busy as an artist getting ready for shows, commissions, etc. But when I injured my wrist and now can no longer hold a paintbrush (it's the position you have to hold your wrist in to paint - couldn't even hold a pen for awhile to sign my name), I returned to knitting. Now, with fibromyalgia and osteoarthritis and other health problems, I have been told by doctors to lead a more sedentary life, so I can sit and watch tv and not feel that I am wasting my life, simply by knitting and designing knitwear. And with the computer and internet available, and all the books that are out there, it has truly become a learning experience for me. I love to learn new things/ideas/techniques, and it gives me such joy to be able to be creative. That's why I knit - I have to keep moving forward, and I NEED to be creative. Not to mention the great wardrobe you get when you create your own!


What a great story you have. May your journey continue in the light and peace. laurie


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

last winter I fell downstairs and broke my leg in 3 places. I was going nuts sitting around doing nothing, so asked my family to pick me up something to knit or crochet, just for something to do. I started off with knitting pocket scarves for my daughters, and started looking on the internet for things to knit, and the addiction was set! *LOL* Now I knit whatever I can find that I can afford the yarn for. I had hoped it would be cheaper to knit things myself than to buy finished products, however It seems to be more expensive. I do think the things I make are better quality and will wear longer. I also have a girlfriend in Florida who likes to have me knit scarves and hats for her, because she can't find any in the stores that she likes down there. Said all her co-workers are envious of the ones I have made her.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

yarn-stormer said:


> I knit because I love to and I also use knitting as pain management.In 1985 I had a work related serious back injury,in 1988 I spent the whole year in hospital flat on my back and was told I would never walk again.Lying there in a room by myself with no window to look out or T.V. to watch I asked my family to bring me my knitting. By the end of the year every staff member had something I had knitted and I had completed many a UFO that made its way to my room........and I eventually had more surgery and finally walked out of there and returned home.I am still knitting up a storm,still have backpain,will be having op.no.7 soon,and I will continue to cope because I have my knitting.The English magazine"The Knitter" printed an article about knitting for well being in issue 30,I responded to this article and my letter was printed as their star letter in a later issue.There is more information regarding using knitting for therapy at [email protected] if anyone is interested.BUT MOSTLY I KNIT BECAUSE IT MAKES ME FEEL GOOD.


Another inspiring story about the power of knitting - kudos and may your well being continue to grow and knit together for you the life you dream. Laurie


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Knitting is my form of meditation.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

It used to be that making clothes (sewing) and knitting WAS cheaper. That was back in the days when everything wasn't imported from countries where workers are paid in pennies. 

I tend to buy high end yarns and justify it by saying that knitting is a twofold craft. I'm getting the entertainment value and the finished item. When you figure out the "per hour" cost of knitting compared to other forms of entertainment (movies, concerts, etc.), it's really very reasonable. Plus you end up with an item or garment when you are finished.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


Ditto! Knitting at times creates its own stress, but it makes me forget the original stress for awhile!


----------



## Dixiel (Jul 29, 2011)

I knit and crochet because my grandma taught me and she loved to make things for other people. I do the same. And I knit and do all the other crafts so I am not eatting all the time. If I didn't do all the crafts then I know I would gain lots and lots of weight. I all so do it because I love to make things for friends and family. It makes me happy when I see the expression on there faces when they get home made things.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

BINGO! I just figured out why I returned to knitting! I truly didn't put the piece of the puzzle together. In fact, I didn't even think about why now.
I broke my back two years ago, but, consider myself extremely lucky as I can walk. I still have a lot of pain if I stand or walk a lot thus am leading a more sedimentary life these days. Instead of taking pain pills (which I refuse to take other than Advil) I knit! I really haven't even thought of why I went back to knitting--I guess there is always a positive!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I care for my Mother who lives with us. So I spend lots of time in waiting rooms visiting various doctors. Knitting is a very portable craft. Also, I like to spend time with her and don't really like most of the TV shows she likes so I knit so I don't have to watch TV all the time.

We moved her from TX to CA so I could care for her. I want to spend as much time with her as I can - she is 83 and in good health


----------



## Elaineanne (May 25, 2011)

I also knit for therapy, I am a carer and find it takes so much out of me.


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

I knit because it's therapy, too. I find touching the yarns so soothing...and it makes me smile.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

You are very blessed to have your mom with you and your mom is very blessed to have a daughter like you! I lost my mom last year a week before Christmas--we were very close and I miss her terribly! She was 91 and we chatted every day on the phone and saw each other frequently. I lost my dad, age 93, two weeks later so it was a double whammy. We had to put her into assisted living due to a stroke. I went every single day to see her and I was shocked at how many women didn't have anyone visiting them. As I worked my way to her room, I gave out lots of hugs. I kind of miss the hug giving but at this point I can't go back--too soon. Perhaps one day I'll be an official hug giver!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit because I like it.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

yankeecatlady------the best reason of all!!!!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

Ditto! Knitting at times creates its own stress, but it makes me forget the original stress for awhile![/quote]

I agree with almost all of the comments. With knitting there is always something new to try. I can be creative. The colors are beautiful and the yarn feels wonderful in my hands. Unlike housework, you have something tangible when you're done and, except for having to darn socks, etc., you don't have to redo the same thing tomorrow! 
I guess knitting is just part of me now.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Most of my knitting is practical, like hats and mittens for winter. I knit because I can be creative and make something my way. If I don't like an element in a pattern, I can change it. I can make something unique that doesn't come off a shelf. I can also make a needed winter item when it's out of season. Swimsuits come out in the stores in January, but you may need gloves up until April. They're not available in the retail market, but I can always make my own.


----------



## alcorbin802003 (Aug 31, 2011)

I started knitting as a kid because my grandmother taught me how so I would have something to do besides get into trouble for fighting. I was a very bratty kid, but found out as an adult that I was bipolar and have borderline personality disorder. As a kid, the knitting of scarves helped me stay busy so I wouldn't be hitting things or people all the time.
When I was pregnant with my son I knitted because I was on bed rest and had nothing else to do. 
Now I knit because I love being able to still do something I could before I lost my vision. I don't watch tv anymore (becuz I can't see), so I knit or crochet. Now I am working on finding an easy pattern for chemo caps that I can manage to do without vision. I think I've found one. And as far as I know it's my own original. I haven't found it anywhere else before, so I think it's safe to call my own.
I chose chemo caps because there is a big family history of cancer on my mom's side. I was doing preemie hats because of the daughter that I lost at 22 weeks. I still make some hats, but I'm on to the chemo caps for awhile now.
R.I.P. Ashley Nicole


----------



## alcorbin802003 (Aug 31, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> I saw those rock covers in a book. I should have copied the patterns. Don't look to hard ans would like a new small item to do. could you post pattern or enough to get me started? I usualyy make things for others. They remind me of the pet rock period!.I know some people who would get a kick out of Dressed Pet Rocks! thanks.Feel free to PM me if you'd like. Thanks. That's what I like, To make others smile and I'm getting tired of dish cloths. lol.


You know, I had a pet rock once. I tried to take it swimming with me but it drowned.

:?


----------



## bluester (May 17, 2011)

I retired about 1 1/2 years ago because my mother was 95 yrs. old at the time & needed me more. I also decided that when I retired I wanted to learn to knit. However, the added benefit to that was while I was knitting it took my mind off all the health concerns my Mom had at the time. My Mom passed away about 6 months ago but I continue to knit as I slowly progress in my ability. I have joined a knitting group at my local yarn shop and am considering forming a charity group at my church. Knitting has definitely been a blessing in my life.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I love to knit. It keeps me from biting my nails, snacking, and sleeping in front of the tv. Besides I like seeing that ball of yarn turn into something creative and beautiful.


----------



## Aran (Apr 11, 2011)

I knit because it's a socially acceptable form of fidgeting. I mostly only do it at meetings & a support group I belong to. Yes, I love to make beautiful things & I like things that are a challenge, but I fidget quite a lot, so it's that or take lots & lots of notes.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

I knit so I won't kill people


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I LOVE to do all crafts.. the best part of knitting is that I'm so new at it that theres lots to learn. I did crochet to stay away from the cigaretts when I quit,, did filet crochet because I wanted to learn something new.. then I picked up my knitting and since being here I have learned so much that I am expanding my techniques and enjoy every bit of it.. there is so much a person can do once they learn to master the yarn and needles.. just looking through the patterns is therapy... picking up a pair of needles and yarn is therapy its like a blank piece of paper and pencil.. I am really loving learning all I can and it makes me happy.. I guess thats why I knit.. its portable too.. I quilt and its a home project.. my knitting tote can go anywhere with me...


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


I think I knit for the same reasons you do. I also fnd it great therapy. I love creating things. Also I have to keep busy. I guess it's the German in me. When I was younger, my father always made me feel useless unless I was doing something. So I taught myself to knit. Thay way even when I was sitting I was creating. It relly helps clear the mind and you can shut everything else out.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I started knitting "again".......(my Mom had taught me when I was about 14) when my first grandchild was on the way, I knitted a blanket for her.........5 grandchildren and one great grandchild (just 2 weeks old) has kept me busy over the last 25 years. Also for shower, wedding gifts, it is great......know that they won't get two of them.......


----------



## dusty414 (Jul 23, 2011)

I knit because I want to give a gift that I have put some of myself into, to see the new creation form under my fingers, which gives me a sense of worth and pleasure. And what greater gift can I give than my time? It is a work of love for the person who will receive it. I pray for the person who is going to wear or use it. It keeps my brain stimulated, gives me something to talk about with others and not dwell on my infirmities, making my mental state more stable and interesting. you meet wonderful people who are like minded so you don't have to be lonely, even if you have nobody around. It can't get much better than this, so I'll keep knitting and hooking as long as I can. We have a grand bunch on this net, just think what I'd be missing if I didn't have this hobby. God bless dusty414


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I knit for all the reasons mentioned (well, maybe not the save money part as I'm a big thrift store clothes shopper and based on the tubs of yarn hiding out in my closet - this new obsession has not been a money saver!) For me, it was all the colors and textures. I'm a process person, especially the design portion. I enjoy the actual knitting as it is relaxing, but the initial steps of finding the perfect pattern and yarn, modifying the pattern to suit me -- that's my favorite part. DJ


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I have found that I do alot of thinking when I knit. I do have the tv on when I knit. But I find that my mind waunders and I tend to think of everything and anything. I especially think of my mom as she was the one that taught me to knit and also my sister wheo knitted. Both gone but still in my heart. I had no idea that my sister knitted as we were out of touch for quite a few years due to her addition to alcholol and just got her back 1 1/2 years before she passed away Nov. 27th of last year. She told me she knitted and I was so surprised. I miss her terriably and think of her often.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I now knit because I can. But more so because it is something that keeps my arthritic fingers moving, and bent at the joints. I do it because I spend many of my evenings alone with the dogs, hubbie works nights, and it's something for me to do and "listen" to tv. I take it whenever I am going out to coffee or someplace where I have to wait or stay for awhile. But mostly because when my mother tried to teach me I didn't want to learn, now I have it...and wish I could share it with her. If I could do it in the dentist chair or while having those yearly physicials, it would sure be nice to relax. Maybe I could make a pair of warm clothes for the doc's hands.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

It's been very interesting reading everyone's reasons for knitting, and realizing how many of us knit for identical reasons, if how we got there differs. I'm mostly a self-taught knitter and have found no one close by who also knits. That makes everyone here my knitting group. I'm mostly a process knitter. I love to finish projects, but it's the actual process of knitting that keeps me going. It's soothing and keeps my hands occupied. It hasn't slowed down my cigarette smoking, though. Wish it would. I'm not one to sit and do absolutely nothing, so knitting makes me feel like I'm not wasting time. Knitting takes me to my "happy place."


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> I have found that I do alot of thinking when I knit. I do have the tv on when I knit. But I find that my mind waunders and I tend to think of everything and anything. I especially think of my mom as she was the one that taught me to knit and also my sister wheo knitted. Both gone but still in my heart. I had no idea that my sister knitted as we were out of touch for quite a few years due to her addition to alcholol and just got her back 1 1/2 years before she passed away Nov. 27th of last year. She told me she knitted and I was so surprised. I miss her terriably and think of her often.


Knitting is such a communal thing. So sad that you lost your sister, but at least you found her before she passed and have the knowledge that she shared your hobby. Knitting probably helped her. It is so therapeutic.


----------



## drapert (Sep 1, 2011)

Because its there.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Me too! I love the attention! It's so funny cause everyone says, "you should sell these". Haha, they have no idea the time involved and the cost of the yarn! Find me a millionaire who wants my knitted goods!


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

I too knit to help with stress. I also have been going to Weight Watchers for a year and lost 50lbs. Keeping! my hands busy is the key to success. If I am not beading, knitting or playing on the computer, I eat. TV time means eating for me. My husband is a constant snacker and is thin


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

I started knitting or crocheting after a loss in my family. I would hit the gym really hard on tough days. Now I am satisfied just creating. I do still hit the gym but for happier results now.


----------



## deekim (Mar 7, 2011)

I knit for all the same reasons listed above. Also to keep blood pressure down, and relieve arthritis pain!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I knit for the same reasons as everyone else. Someone asked me what I why I would make a certain (whatever) and I say that it is the actual doing. Not a certain item to wear or give away or whatever. But making something I have never made before is such an accomplishment for me. To see it take form before my eyes. I know I am not saying this the right way but I have tried.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting question. Like many of you, there are several reasons for knitting/crocheting. I grew up with handcrafts. My mother was always making something with yarn or fabric. Even my father would do woodworking kits on occasion. I loved the sense of empowerment working with tools. As for yarn projects, I guess I just absorbed the culture into my being and felt it was something we learned to do in life. I did knitting in my teens but dropped it as it felt too cumbersome and not a very flexible process for me back then. I learned crocheting at about age 11 but didn't really pick it up till I was pregnant and found myself very alone during that period. Got a $.25 how-to book and some yarn and the rest was history. It felt 'right' in my hands and I felt creative with it. So spent a number of years doing things for kids and political fund-raisers. Did jewelry and macrame during that time, too.

Gave it up when I began to work in the building professions as that work got all my time and creative energy. Also a serious hand accident limited my dexterity which was too frustrating for me. However, about 3 yrs ago, when business crashed and I needed something for my nervous energy and something creative and positive in my life, I picked up the crochet hooks again. It was strange that I suddenly got interested in trying knitting again, but I did and found a bag of old needles and yarn that I had for who knows why or how. The playing around and tapping my memory for CO, knit/purl led me to the internet to flesh out the info and that was it. Suddenly I felt in control of the knitting as opposed to being controlled by some rigid pattern. It became exciting and with a few weeks I had taught myself cables and other stitches that I never thought possible for myself. And the rest is history. 

I guess I love learning new things, love handiwork, 3-D projects, useful items, yarn, color, texture, putting it all together. It challenges me, relaxes me, frustrates me, and keeps the refrigerator closed! What more can one ask for.


----------



## Miki1955 (Jul 17, 2011)

My mom died last summer, and while we weren't close, she taught me to knit. So during a stressful time last winter, I picked up the needles after a forty-year lapse, and it all came back. It's my connection to my mom.


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a very close friend who lives in Northfield MN. She is a painter, beader and tennis player. We visited there a few years ago and it was one of our best trips ever. So much to see and so much space!


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

I started knitting to learn a new craft. I continued it cuz my kids love what I make them. Now I find that it helps me work thru the stress I'm under. So far, I can't find a reason to stop knitting. I don't smoke, I don't do a lot of drinking, so knitting is perfect to try and find my sanity again. (provided I ever had that to begin with...LOL)


----------



## Miki1955 (Jul 17, 2011)

Northfield is about twenty minutes down the highway from my home in Apple Valley. It's a pretty river town, with two excellent colleges and a thriving art community. I always love to visit Northfield.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

It just makes me happy and sometimes even a challenge working some patterns..good for the mind in so many ways.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


Because I love the process firstly, secondly it helps my stress & boredom & lastly because I love giving hand made with love gifts to those who are important to me.


----------



## kjchamberlain1 (Mar 27, 2011)

I crochet and knit for the relaxation just like many of the above reasons. But mainly it helps to bring out my inner self, whether it creating my own pattern or going through making someone else's. My greatest satisfaction is seeing the project come into being. I just love it and literally do this all day. I am currently my grandmothers caregiver, she is 96 yrs old, and the person who started me off learning how to crocheting at the age of 6 on string then as I got older helping me to create my own projects. Now I do these while in her presence, showing off my w.i.p. projects to my completed ones. She has macular degeneration which is why I am in demand to make meals, clean house and the reward, enjoying her company. Learning history about our family and enjoying my love for her and my crafting knitting/crocheting.


----------



## bethhy (Jul 21, 2011)

I knit for all the same reasons above, but mostly because I can.


----------



## itsmytherapy (Mar 27, 2011)

For exactly the same reason. After suffering with some chronic pain for some time, had surgery and picked the needles/hooks during convalesense. Been going ever sense, not going to let a little tendonitis slow me down.


----------



## Sofie (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been knitting for 70 yrs nothing too fancy just plain mittens, scarfs, prayer shawls, baby things, hats and now I made up my own pattern for fingerless gloves. Finished a pair Saturday evening took them to church to have a young girl try them on for size. While she was commenting on them 2 other girls came up and said WOW they are net. That made my day!! Guess what they are getting when our weather changes.


----------



## Auldchick (Jul 20, 2011)

My Hubby is a TV addict.....I on the other hand think that TV is a waste of my time. We want to be together, but I can't just sit and stare, so I knit, purl, psso while he enjoys the golf channel. It works for us.


laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I've been thinking alot about this very question lately...in a word it would be to stay sane..i know that i have to be actively involved in planning..and executing something of real interest to me to be happy...that involves planning a project,just thinking about an idea,holding and working with beautiful yarn and needles,visiting my LYS and talking to the people there....all of these elements are literally vital to my well being...when i travel i always seek out the yarn shops first..(yes, before the museums..)and usually find treasures in the people..and the yarns..and come away feeling revitalized and happy....i've even been known to start over on a project if i'm nearing the end and don't want it to end...or i don't have any more of the yarn...i do simple projects so this is never a problem.....
julie


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i like knitting because i like making things, it gives me something to do to relieve boredom, helps me with some excess energy that i have sometimes.


----------



## homer (Apr 23, 2011)

I kniT AND CROCHET TO KEEP BUSY AND TO HAVE SOME THING TO DONATE FOR THOSE WHO DON'T HAVE, aLL OF THE YARN IS GIVEN TO US, AND WE HAVE MADE (AS A GROUP) NEARLY 100 LAPROBES THIS YEAR PLUS HATS, BABY HAT, ETC. GREATLY RELAXING.


----------



## dawn4knit (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the creative process and keeping my fingers busy. I get a lot of satisfaction out of creating something beautiful.


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

So why do you knit?[/quote]

Because after wanting to for years and years - like 30+ - I finally can. I love the beautiful yarns available now. Unfortunately or fortunately! I have bought entirely too much, but it's my therapy. And when I give a gift I have knitted or crocheted everyone loves it because I made it!


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I knit to relax, to create, to feel productive. I knit for love of the intended gifted one and sometimes for money. I knit for the rhythm of it and the feel of the lovely yarn and needles. 

I also knit (and sew) because my former spouse thought it was a waste of time and money. I am working on 24 years of pent up need-to-knit (and sew)!


----------



## MoMo (Apr 28, 2011)

I knit because I was taught by grandmothers... one taught me to knit, the other taught me to crochet. I was 7 years old and we were going to be travlelignt to the west coast ( from NJ) for the summer. I needed somthing to leep me occupied without having my friends around, and knitting/ crocheting fir the bill perfectly. My barbie doll had more scarves, hats, tube tops, etc, than anyone on earth!! LOL. I continued knitting through nursing school and foind a big need for burial clothing for premature babies during my 25 years in a NICU. although retired from nursing, I continue to make burial outfits, almost exclusively. And I love doing it. MoMo


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Momo--your gift to heartbroken mothers is very precious! Thank you for give some comfort in a time of great need!


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

jbandsma said:


> Because I can.  And I love showing off the finished products.


me too


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

Like you I knit, sew, & crochet because it is therapy. I have a bad habit of "self destruction". My hands cannot be still for any length of time or I will begin to pick at my nails, the skin around my nails or just pick at anything on my hands. Several times i have picked at my fingers to the point I was bleeding and didn't realize it until I looked down at my hands and saw the blood. Knitting is so portable and very beautiful as project moves from beginning to end. I keep several project going in different bags to take with me. When I am at work, instead of a "smoke break" I take a knitting break. I also find it is a good way to spread the joy of knitting. Thank you for asking why we all knit.


----------



## Medicgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

I knit because it is pure relaxation and peace, unless the pattern is rubbish. ; ) I love doing something that connects me with the past as our modern life rarely resembles our ancestral roots. The simplicity of knits and purls to make three diminsial and almost mystical things appear at my needle tips. I love to marvel at the brillance of a greAnd I find teaching others and having them embrace all of this is simply wonderful. I taught my daugter and to my deepest pride has surpassed my ability and I've made arguile socks from memory before. To see the next generation branch out and bring unbridled creativity to this craft is so cool.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I knit for the same reasons you do and to keep busy and not smoke like I am now at the computer. The only problem for me tho is my arthritis. I have to take frequent breaks as I can't sit to long and my hands start to hurt some but not like they did with straight needles. I use circular which is easier and puts the work in my lap and not much stress on hands. I just bought a set of boye interchangeable needles and love them.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

ulrika said:


> sam07671 said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that I do alot of thinking when I knit. I do have the tv on when I knit. But I find that my mind waunders and I tend to think of everything and anything. I especially think of my mom as she was the one that taught me to knit and also my sister wheo knitted. Both gone but still in my heart. I had no idea that my sister knitted as we were out of touch for quite a few years due to her addition to alcholol and just got her back 1 1/2 years before she passed away Nov. 27th of last year. She told me she knitted and I was so surprised. I miss her terriably and think of her often.
> ...


Thank you. It can be therapeutic. I have also solved some problems with my mind waundering while knitting.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

Daisy42 said:


> Once I saw somebody elses avatar that said, "I knit to not kill somebody"... lol... is not at that extension, but it soothes me. It helps me canalize my nervous energy through my hands into something beautiful.


That may have been me. DH's endless use of the remote to click thru the channels constantly would surely cause carnage if I didn't have yarn on my needles!!


----------



## grammagwen217 (Feb 4, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


According to my Mom, I have ADHD. She taught me to crochet when I was 3 1/2 just to get me to sit down for 5 minutes. I taught myself to knit at age 8. I'm 71 and just can't sit down with nothing in my hands. You could call it therapy, I guess.  :thumbup:


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

funny


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Pamela Lehman.
As long as you are knitting a straightforward garment you can read, I do, we are women we multi task.
From another Pam


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

i knit because first i adore it ,It's a stress reliever,love seing the results.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

berryshake (sending a wave your way)--didn't realize you live close to me! (Surprise, AZ) It's been a looooong hot summer and one with major storms but never dull.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

where do you live?


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

If I don't knit I have withdrawals, it is my drug of choice


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I live in Surprise--don't ya just love that name? When out of state people ask me that and we reply "Surprise" we get the funniest looks. Basically, I live off of Grand Avenue and Reems. We lived in Phoenix for over 30 years but our area turned into "da hood". (Think drug dealers, drug houses, drop houses, gang wars, bullets flying, police lock downs, the ghetto bird (police helicopter) overhead a couple of times a week, etc). When hubby and I both retired from teaching we sold and came to Surprise--so nice not to have to dodge bullets!!!!!


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

that is a nice name for it....


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

knitwit42--who's the little cutie in your photos? I do miss teaching kindergarten because of the kids but I don't miss the politics, testing pressure, etc.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

I knit because it relaxes me, helps me destress and I love the feeling of accomplishment when I finish something. I keep my projects simple so that it stays fun and doesn't become work. If a project becomes work and frustrating I rip it out and make something else but I think that has only happen once.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> I knit for all of the previously mentioned reasons.


Ditto me.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a button I wear on my coat that says "I knit so I do not kill someone". Knitting is my stress releiver, my creative outlet and my escape from reality


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Knitting and crocheting are like meditation for me. My fingers work and my mind is free to go,where it will. I often find the 
answers to questions and problems during a session with my needles.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I knit to do something with my hands while TV is on. Don't really find it relaxing so I must be doing something wrong. Sometimes when I'm knitting I'm so tense my shoulders hurt. I only knit baby hats that go quickly because I don't seem to have the patience to do a big project. I have so much yarn you would think I'm a very productive knitter. LOL


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

I live with pain and knitting helps keep your mind off of it for a while.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Juleen said:


> knitwit42--who's the little cutie in your photos? I do miss teaching kindergarten because of the kids but I don't miss the politics, testing pressure, etc.


That's Quinn my 19mo old GS. I leave on Wed. For NJ to visit him for 2 mons. Haven't seen him since last Sept.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Juleen said:


> knitwit42--who's the little cutie in your photos? I do miss teaching kindergarten because of the kids but I don't miss the politics, testing pressure, etc.


That's Quinn my 19mo old GS. I leave on Wed. For NJ to visit him for 2 mons. Haven't seen him since last Sept.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

helenc67 said:


> I live with pain and knitting helps keep your mind off of it for a while.


It's the same for me. It always surprises me when I put the knitting down, the pain resurfaces to the forefront of my mind.


----------



## Jansk (May 1, 2011)

Because I like to.
Jan


----------



## DorothyofOz (Jun 21, 2011)

Throughout my entire life, I have had urges to be creative--more like compulsions. These feelings won't go away until I actually do something creative: Tole painting, embroidery, sewing, painting rooms in my house, refurbishing furniture, etc. That's why I taught myself to knit--I needed a new skill LOL! I love to watch TV with hubby in the evening and knit. Someday I will make something besides a scarf and hat to give away. It relaxes me and fills a need.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, give him a big hug! I heard an old saying many years ago and have to grin now and then when I think if it: God gives us grandchildren as a reward for not killing our children! <vgb>


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> . So why do you knit?


I knit for those I love. While I'm knitting I'm thinking about the person I'm making the item for. Unless they're all very good actors, they appreciate their homemade stuff!


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

I knit for all the reasons you have mentioned....especialy to relieve stress, but also because one day my 9 year old grandson said as he came in the living room, "It makes me feel so good when I see you knitting". Who wouldn't want to knit when they heard that.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Well it seems like relieving stress, anxiety, feeding creativity and passing time are the list toppers!

Now could someone please explain why men fish? I'm just kidding of course!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahhhh, what a sweet thing your little guy said!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Mostly I knit to relax


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

I knit because it helps relieve stress and I can relax. I turn on the XM radio station "Escape" and just knit away to my hearts content. I do a lot of Prayer Shawls and right now am doing a lot of scarfs for Special Olympics and a charity called "Santa Train". I like to give of myself in this way knowing I'm helping others.
DotS


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Most of what I knit (or crochet) is for someone else. It's a great way to show my love for a family with a new baby, a friend who may be ill, or a special aunt, etc. Just yesterday I said "hello" to one of the new mothers at church and of course to her new little one too.
Then I realized they were using the blanket I had made especially for them! My friend remarked how much it meant to them that is was a favorite because it was soooo soft, but that they knew I had prayed over them while making it.


----------



## glojax (Mar 27, 2011)

Christine Dix said:


> When I quit smoking I picked up the needles again after 30 yrs. I replaced 1 habit for another. Yes it is therapy, calming and relaxing. I also love the feeling of creating. And it feels good to give these creations to others.


I also picked up the knitting needles after quitting smoking!
Have never been sorry since. :x


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

swtpeapati, I too mostly knit for family and friends. They do seem to appreciate the effort too. I try to keep up with current fashion trends so that the items actually get used. What I have found is that socks are loved by one and all!

We had a name draw at work last december..everyone had to list 3 items they wanted and you pulled out a name. When my coworkers found out I was involved, 20 of the 30 people who participated put "hand knit socks" on their list! If you'd have told me 10 years ago that people would clamor for hand knit socks I'd have accused you (generic term) of "hitting the bottle". People really do like hand made items.


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

I think I knit because I'm a frustrated artist - I can't paint or sing or play a musical instrument even though I wish I could. So for me knitting, crochet, cross stitch, even cooking, help to fill that creative need. I also agree with other comments... about relieving stress... having something to do with myself in front of the boob tube...relieving pain from arthritis and other chronic conditions...the joy of giving something that you know will be unique...having something to do while waiting......

I also think I knit because I have a compulsion to learn new things. If it has anything to do with yarn or thread I want to know how, even if I don't continue with it for very long. I am a retired teacher and I would tell my students that they had wasted a day if they did not learn something new, and I believe I took this to heart better than they did. 

What a wonderful group of people - we come from all age groups, ethnic groups, and geographic areas, but we share the same passions for many of the same reasons. Aren't we lucky to have found each other?


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

I am new to knitting, productively fills the time watching TV, waiting for an appointment, calls, friends. 
It is all the above, therapy, creativity, stress reducer, and discovery. But most importantly discovery requires mental exercise, and that is education. Problem solving is good for us mentally and physically, workout for brain cells. 
karen in ca


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome! Keep on knitting Karen. It is the greatest thrill to turn out something new and made by your own hands.


----------



## Anne Coates (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the therapy, but I also want one of a kind clothes. I can't bear going to a big store and seeing dozens of garments the same all lined up. I'm ME, and not the same as you. 
I also like to play with colours. And yarn work is the nearest I can get to creating out of thin air - it feels really good.


----------



## dachsieangelgirl (Jun 25, 2011)

I couldn't agree more!!! It's extremely therapeutic, creative, meditative. I love creating something with my hands, working with color and textures. I've only been knitting for 2 months and I'm absolutely obsessed with it. We went to a labor day party yesterday, and I just had to take my knitting!!! The other reason I think I love it is because I am learning something new and that is a great thing to do as we get older. Win, Win, in every way!!!


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

Now could someone please explain why men fish? I'm just kidding of course![/quote]

I know my older brother used to (probably still does) go fishing to escape everything. He could sit for hours in a boat or on the shoreline with a pole and a line in the water and claim he was "busy." We're alike in that neither of us can just sit and do absolutely nothing. He pays attention to his fishing line and I pay attention to my knitting. Sort of, anyway.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

swtpeapati said:


> Most of what I knit (or crochet) is for someone else. It's a great way to show my love for a family with a new baby, a friend who may be ill, or a special aunt, etc. Just yesterday I said "hello" to one of the new mothers at church and of course to her new little one too.
> Then I realized they were using the blanket I had made especially for them! My friend remarked how much it meant to them that is was a favorite because it was soooo soft, but that they knew I had prayed over them while making it.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

I started knitting again to get rid of stress. Tried crocheting and can feel myself tighten up, NOT a stress breaker. Grand kids always want gram to make them something new because they "need" it. LOL Love all the new yarns available and want to buy every one I see.


----------



## Aine (Jun 22, 2011)

Aine said:


> swtpeapati said:
> 
> 
> > Most of what I knit (or crochet) is for someone else. It's a great way to show my love for a family with a new baby, a friend who may be ill, or a special aunt, etc. Just yesterday I said "hello" to one of the new mothers at church and of course to her new little one too.
> > Then I realized they were using the blanket I had made especially for them! My friend remarked how much it meant to them that is was a favorite because it was soooo soft, but that they knew I had prayed over them while making it.


this is beautiful god bless you and your gifted hands .


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree w/ Laurelarts as why I knit--It played a big part of my generations growing years--It's certainly an art form that gets to our personal creativity. Can't think of anyone not expressing the pleasure a knitted piece brings. On 9-1 I posted the blanket and cocoon for my grandaughters baby shower yesterday--This am she called and said the blanket was going into the bag to bring new baby home in.. SHIVERS Also she wanted to know if the cocoon could be made larger so she can use it longer as baby grows--Who would have thought. So now I need to get to work. Doesn't that say why we knit?? Great question--Thanks laurelarts


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

I knit to re;ax and destress. Plus the bonus of a garment that fits and is cheap and nice.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Hi "to your favorite aunt"
I also take my knitting almost everywhere! I can easily read while knitting - especially if you are doing the garter stitch or stockinette stitch for a certain pattern! Try it! Don't recommend it for complicated patterns though.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you. I am making scarves like mad, working on a vest that fits--trial and error. I enjoy seeing what comes out of the new yarn, so I have a lot of work in progress. I take a class at Eva's Needlework in Thousand Oaks, CA. Eva Wiechmann was born in Finland (where I lived for about 3 years,) and has several books, including a popular felting one. I was told "in progress" is a normal state among knitters. Nice group of people, different levels, and always willing to help. So glad I jointed the ranks. 
Karen


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

I love yarn! So to be able to keep buying yarn I must knit! lol! I also knit because I love to and it is relaxing for me too.


----------



## lusina (Aug 24, 2011)

i knit becuse i love a changleng and after alone work day at work i'm a cna and i take care of my dad when i'm not atwork and when i get homefrom work so knitting is my get away and me help me to relax


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

karenknits46 said:


> I started knitting again to make myself a scarf and hat for winter. My youngest DD saw them and asked me to make some for her and her daughters so I made sets for both my daughters and each of their two daughters for Xmas. That was 2009. Then my DD asked me to make her oldest daughter and her friend (who just got matching winter coats) another set with matching yarn that she purchased, so made those as well as some challenging fingerless gloves for me. Quit knitting over the summer since it was too hot to knit. In late October 2010 my DD said that her oldest DD was wondering out loud what color the hat and scarf her Nana was going to make for her for Xmas would be. Aaaagh! Had to hurry and make hats and scarves for the 4 granddaughters. It had become tradition! (BTW, each DD has a son and now the boys are old enough to complain that they didn't get a homemade scarf and hat from Nana--so that's why my name is karenknits46 'cause I knit 4 6 grandkids!)


Hi Karen, I am in Burnsville, MN and my son and his family live in Bloomington. Glad to know that there are knitters in MN.
Would be funny if you lived near my son, like across the street!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

GGails--you are a very talented gal! I don't think I'd care to attempt reading while knitting!!! And speaking of reading, I'm reading "No Idle Hands, the Social History of American Knitting" by Anne L. Macdonald. A very boring title for a book that is actually quite interesting reading. I'm just to the part where Martha Washington, George's wife, went to the camps and helped the soldiers. While there, she did a lot of knitting and encouraged other wives to do the same. One lady went so far as to find out information about the British troops and then sat on a cliff knitting. When the American troops went by below, her yarn "accidentally" fell off the cliff and unraveled, thus messages were sent to the Americans on British troop movements, etc. The Americans would pick up the ball of yarn, take out the message and she'd reel it back up. They also said she never dropped a stitch! :O) I'm enjoying the book greatly! Got it from Amazon.com I think.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I knit for all the reasons mentioned, but mostly to make productive use of my free time. I give all of my items to family and charity, so there is a satisfying "pay back" for it all. 

I love putting my mind and hands to good use through a creative outlet and the time I spend knitting is (usually---except when frogging!) relaxing and calming, as well. 

Lastly, I've connected with lots of lovely people (here on the forum) who share my passion. My knitting has reached a whole new level since connecting here. The ideas and inspiration just keep pouring in.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I love you reason to knit, it works for me also. Happy knitting. That is why I knitt at boring meeting at work and while husband drives. lol Linda


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sounds like a good book, thanks.


----------



## nammy2two (Aug 27, 2011)

We were visiting during Jessie James days and there was a huge craft fair in Northfield. I bought several silver and tourquise pieces made by Indians. I love them. Did you ever have deFeet doughnuts during jessie james days? My friend sells her work in several shops, one right in downtown Northfield. 
Also a shop in Red Wing. I will be doing a few fairs with her this Fall down south. Some of my beading and my curly scarfs.


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Juleen - that sounds like a fantastic book - will have to see if I can order it from my library. I agree - the title sounds boring - but from what you told me - it sounds really good & very brave of Martha Washington. I will let you know how I like it - I usually like reading Nora Rioberts or Debbie Macomber books - have a great evening - Gail


----------



## TexasT (Apr 27, 2011)

I knit to relieve stress, and for enjoyment of finished projects.


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

I knit because I can't meditate and don't pray much. But in the act of knitting, I seem to do both.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I knit for many reasons, it relaxes me. I enjoy giving hand made gifts. It helps me think and keeps my mind occupied. I just enjoy working with the yarn and needles.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I enjoy the process, and the end result. I love the feel of the lovely yarns, the colors,and the sound of the needles. I feel calm when I knit. judyinoz


----------



## foxteresa77 (Aug 28, 2011)

To say..it gives me confidence in myself. When I start things after a week or 3 I give up or just stop doing it. My husband is still shocked I'm still knitting and it's going on 3 years in February. 

I think when I'm stressed I also knit. I knit mostly at night or when we go somewhere to like a coffee place and during the day I will get the urge to knit.

I made 4 or more things for my twin sister. And I didn't realize everything I was sending her was all knitted by ME. And at the same time I was sending a Pepsi hat I made for one of my friends who asked me to knit for him. All of this stuff was being shipped. And I got a compliment from the cashier. He said do you have a website? I said No he said you should have a website nice work. And then when I looked at all the stuff I was mailing off I said everything I'm mailing I made. Just amazes me I actually did that.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Being an artsy 5'10" redhead I discovered I loved to sew and knit so whatever I wore fit like a dream - and I'll never see myself advancing at the mall - lol. Plus there's that wonderful little thrill when someone says "you Made that?!?" - ah, yes, that's a little extra delightful plus!


----------



## AGP (Mar 12, 2011)

I was a hyper child...My Grandmother stuck needles in my hand and tossed me a skein of yarn at age 6...I think this was her suttle way of getting me to sit....HEE!!HEE!!As an adult I am still hyper at 49....Knitting helps me sit when I can not....Reminds me of HAPPY days with Gram...Soothing to my soul...I am a knitting addict...My yarn stash...Amount of needles and projects galore have taken over my world...Hubby has mentioned on more then one occasion that I somehow have aquired a surmountable desire to be engulfed in yarn and needles...My reply is that I am visual and need to see it all around me....WOOT!!WOOT!!Life is GOOD!!Yes!!Yes!!Yes!!


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

I knit for stress relief, like so many others. My actual job is taking care of my parents, who are in their 80's. Life is so much better since I started knitting again! (though the house ain't any cleaner)

My first complete project was a sweater for Mom. Just finished it yesterday, and she couldn't wait to try it on!


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

I love that answers everyone has given. Even though we might knit for different reasons we gain some form of enjoyment from it and that is perfect. I think at different times it is therapy or escape of some sort, then there are necessity type knitting sessions and social knitting with others. Either way it fills a need and does not come with any health warnings printed on the label. :thumbup:


----------



## donnie (Jan 25, 2011)

Because I am as crazy as a loon, and I like the feel of those knitting needle points poking me at every opportunity they can. They plan to poke me-------at least that is what the voices in my head tell me.


----------



## Lindygail (Aug 2, 2011)

I started knitting because I quit smoking, I knit because I like seeing a finished piece. I am LH so it was a struggle at times and I am slow. I knit because I was spending a lot of time in medical waiting rooms with DH. DH is gone, watching over me from a better place. I knit because I need to fill the time in the evening. I knit slow but I like seeing a finished piece........


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

Taught myself to crochet and knit to make hats for the cancer patients at the hospital where I volunteer.
I continue to knit and crochet because I feel calmer whenever I have knitting needles or a crochet hook in my hands. One of the first things I do now when I feel upset is to find the project I'm working on, and begin working the pattern. Whatever is wrong seems to work itself out--or at least become more manageable--as I knit or crochet. Cheaper than therapy--and you end up with something lovely that you've created! Great question! Have a wonderful day!
Shirley


----------



## chrissyvw (Aug 5, 2011)

I knit because at present, I'm trying to lose excess weight and I find that knitting keeps me so well occupied that I forget or can't be bothered to attack the nibbles!


----------



## fibrefriend (May 27, 2011)

chrissyvw said:


> I knit because at present, I'm trying to lose excess weight and I find that knitting keeps me so well occupied that I forget or can't be bothered to attack the nibbles!


*sigh* I wish that worked for me!


----------



## yarn-stormer (Aug 6, 2011)

lindiny said:


> Daisy42 said:
> 
> 
> > Once I saw somebody elses avatar that said, "I knit to not kill somebody"... lol... is not at that extension, but it soothes me. It helps me canalize my nervous energy through my hands into something beautiful.
> ...


Today at our knitting group (Riddells Creek)Victoria,Australia the subject of males and the T.V. remote became the main topic of discussion amongst us.It looks like it is a worldwide issue,does anyone have a solution,I do, just keep knitting!!!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


For all the reasons you give! Well said!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I also read Debbie Macomber books and about anything else including mysteries that aren't gory--just kill the characters off but don't tell me how the blood squirted. I grew up on a ranch and read for entertainment. I remember my dad saying, "Put down that #%^# book and go do something!" I'd go out and swing for 5 to 10 minutes by myself (cows and horses can't swing and my brother wasn't that interested in me as he was 5 years older.) No neighbor kids to play with). Or, I'd go walk around (couldn't go too far because of bears and mountain lions). Then I'd go back and read. :O) Too bad I didn't have someone to teach me to knit!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Regarding the TV remotes, how about knitting or crocheting a fancy, frilly remote cover and putting it on the remote? That MIGHT drive the male of the species away a little! *LOL:*


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I knit to relax, create, keep my hands occupied.....


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, yep, I think my hubby would revolt! OR I could knit head covers for his golf clubs. Tee hee!


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

I knit to relax and also be able to say , I made this. Every ride in the car is accompanied by a knitting project. And I do have a large family that so far still appreciate home made gifts.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Cornelianne--I soooo envy you as far as being able to knit (or read) in a car. I get terribly carsick if I do anything like that. BTW, where is Franktown? I grew up in Estes but graduated high school from Longmont.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Daisy42 said:


> Once I saw somebody elses avatar that said, "I knit to not kill somebody"... lol... is not at that extension, but it soothes me. It helps me canalize my nervous energy through my hands into something beautiful.


I love the frogs in your pic. Are those knit?


----------



## cornelianne (Jul 1, 2011)

Franktown, is east of Castlerock about 9 miles. Soouth of Denver, 9 miles south of Parker, which is south of Aurora, Co. we are just a crossroad of hiways 83 and 86.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks! Loved growing up in Colorado, but, have lived many years in Arizona and love that, too.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 5, 2011)

chrissyvw said:


> I knit because at present, I'm trying to lose excess weight and I find that knitting keeps me so well occupied that I forget or can't be bothered to attack the nibbles!


I sooo agree with that! Last night, I was knitting and watching tv with my husband and felt like I wanted to eat something BUT didn't want to stop to get a snack or risk not noticing crumbs on my clothes and spoiling the beautiful white yarn currently on my needles!

Never thought of it as a weight loss aid--yet another justification for my habit!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Knitting is my therapy too. I give myself permission to watch tv as long as I am knitting. I carry it everywhere. I find it distracting and de-stressing. I love it.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I guess I knit because I enjoy doing something special for friends new grandbabies and for Air Force wives who are expecting. Kind of my "charity" work but I don't really think of it as charity.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

Creative Outlet
Unique Handmade gifts
Carrying on a craft that's dieing
love of fiber
quiet time


----------



## Vicki Davis (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm a yarnaholic and knitting lets me handle the yarn and create something useful and beautiful from a habit. I also love knitted stuff.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

I like to make things myself and knitting and sewing are the ways I choose to do that. Knitting is a great stress reliever and I just love it.


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I knit for different reasons, pleasure, wanting something unique, creativity, activity, etc. but this morning I realized, it's my therapy....had some stress going on so I picked up my needles and started knitting and the stress dissipated almost instantly. I guess I have subconsciously done that over the years without realizing it. So why do you knit?


I knit because I love seeing the results of my work. I wish I was a better knitter, my mother was a pro. I struggle with fixing mistakes and frogging. But I carry on and have learned a lot from this forum. Thank you all!


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

I find knitting can be soothing. It can also require lots of brain activity when working out complex patterns. Both of these activities have their time and place. I like craft work in general, but it is easier to knit than to sew if you want to do other things, such as Donna Rae mentioned.


----------



## ThePaintedSock (Sep 6, 2011)

Also a yarn-a-hog-ic!
Can't pass it by!


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

RIGHT NOW... I am knitting because I am stressed. My #3 son was just married, my daughter went back to school in Colorado, my husband has been traveling for work too much, I am going on vacation to Germany for two weeks (first time I am joining my husband on a business trip) and my #2 son is moving to Colorado and I am driving with him when I get back from Germany. WOW... thanks for letting me vent. NOW I need to knit


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, sounds like you have a lot on your list to do! What are you knitting?


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Having the knitting needles in hand is a good way to let your spouse know "don't tick me off."


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

are there any 12 step meetings with this? I would like to go.


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

I can't stand waiting for anything, especially at the doctor's office. My knitting takes me into a magical world of stitches and yarn. I attend a Chinese senior center where I attempt to teach knitting. But it gets very challenging when the student doesn't understand what I am saying but is very interested in my knitting. 

Dollyoved


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

MamaKing said:


> RIGHT NOW... I am knitting because I am stressed. My #3 son was just married, my daughter went back to school in Colorado, my husband has been traveling for work too much, I am going on vacation to Germany for two weeks (first time I am joining my husband on a business trip) and my #2 son is moving to Colorado and I am driving with him when I get back from Germany. WOW... thanks for letting me vent. NOW I need to knit


Bless you MamaKing. You do have a lot going on right now. Take the time to knit, breathe and pray. And when you get back and settled in, it will be time to kick off the long holiday season from Halloween till New Years.
I love knitting best in solitude, communing with my inner soul and with God. I love my knitting friends too - knitting has opened up a whole new world and I love everything about it.


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> MamaKing said:
> 
> 
> > RIGHT NOW... I am knitting because I am stressed. My #3 son was just married, my daughter went back to school in Colorado, my husband has been traveling for work too much, I am going on vacation to Germany for two weeks (first time I am joining my husband on a business trip) and my #2 son is moving to Colorado and I am driving with him when I get back from Germany. WOW... thanks for letting me vent. NOW I need to knit
> ...


I can identify with you both. Very much so. I am constantly intrigued by this creative urge. At times I enjoy knitting with a friend or two but I also find myself becoming really quite contemplative while knitting or sewing alone. It is about taking time out to just be and I am finding as I get older there is more need for that sort of thing. Just my thoughts.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

momo that is wonderful, my cousin lost her son when she was 21 weeks pregnant. he survives for some time before he passed. something like that would have been wonderful for her to have for him. thank you for your time and care. I'll never know what she and others like her deal with every day but i know little things make the pain bearable.


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

I come from a very crafty family and talented lar4ge family. lots of aunts uncles and cousins on both sides. i have looked for "my craft" and found knitting. it also links my to my greats because they all kknit or crochet. i try to stay close to mother earth and believe that our elders and ancestors should be honored so this is another way for me to do that. then of course there's they not smoking (have to go outside and don't want to put project down long enough)not eating, not sleeping in front of tv. It is a great stress reliever when the 11 5 and 3 yr olds demand all my time otherwise. i loved reading everyone's resposes thanks for sharing


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

sorry, double post


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I like to knit because I love the way that a straight piece of "string" is transformed to something more 3D and totally different than its original state...I like to observe it grow into its final state. I love the relaxing result when I am engrossed in an unusual design, and see it develop to be like the original pattern design. And, sometimes, I deviate just to see what will happen ...if,....I do this or that! I love the way that knitting keeps me from having constant chronic pain so much, by keeping my mind totally occupied.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

dollyoved said:


> I can't stand waiting for anything, especially at the doctor's office. My knitting takes me into a magical world of stitches and yarn. I attend a Chinese senior center where I attempt to teach knitting. But it gets very challenging when the student doesn't understand what I am saying but is very interested in my knitting.
> 
> Dollyoved


I adult Education and I am always looking for opportunities to practice in my field. I would like to apply to our local school board to teach knitting at night and am interested in hearing about other teaching experiences.


----------



## Sofie (Jul 7, 2011)

I also have taught knitting. The one thing I have learned is people have to want to knit. At our church a friend & I tried to teach a class how to knit and some wanted to learn and others just fooled around. We have a knitting club in town and we have so much fun, because everyone wants to be there.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

It sure is relaxing. I had a hectic week and sat down to knit a while, Now i'm so sleepy I don't dare go on, for fear I'll doze off and make mistakes.lol.


----------



## vgillies (Mar 28, 2011)

Sofie said:


> I also have taught knitting. The one thing I have learned is people have to want to knit. At our church a friend & I tried to teach a class how to knit and some wanted to learn and others just fooled around. We have a knitting club in town and we have so much fun, because everyone wants to be there.


If I teach knitting it will be class that has to be paid for by the participants, so I am hoping that means they will want to knit.


----------



## Vern (May 3, 2011)

Well I started knitting in 2000 when I became ill and unable to return to work. I had no desire to crochet; but while looking for yarn other than acrylics; I wondered into a yarn shop. Lots of women shopping and a big sale. I admired a pair of red socks a lady was wearing; she told me she would make me a pair for 80 bucks. I smile telling her "No thank you" and thinking "if she can do it so can I". The next lady I bumped into asked, do you knit? My reply was no, she then invited me to join her knitting guild for only 2 bucks. I asked $2 per month and she said "for the year." I showed up at the next meeting. I saw the lady with the red socks (over the years teaching me several techniques to include socks), and lots of women suffering with RA,with badly crimped fingers. 

SO I knit to use both sides of my brain for therapy, relaxation,stress reliever, to keep calm, to keep my finger warm and exercising, and it's helped to save a few lives. LOL!

The creative things I've made with a string of yarn is just AMAZING!!!


----------



## cappuccino42 (Aug 29, 2011)

Vern said:


> Well I started knitting in 2000 when I became ill and unable to return to work. I had no desire to crochet; but while looking for yarn other than acrylics; I wondered into a yarn shop. Lots of women shopping and a big sale. I admired a pair of red socks a lady was wearing; she told me she would make me a pair for 80 bucks. I smile telling her "No thank you" and thinking "if she can do it so can I". The next lady I bumped into asked, do you knit? My reply was no, she then invited me to join her knitting guild for only 2 bucks. I asked $2 per month and she said "for the year." I showed up at the next meeting. I saw the lady with the red socks (over the years teaching me several techniques to include socks), and lots of women suffering with RA,with badly crimped fingers.
> 
> SO I knit to use both sides of my brain for therapy, relaxation,stress reliever, to keep calm, to keep my finger warm and exercising, and it's helped to save a few lives. LOL!
> 
> The creative things I've made with a string of yarn is just AMAZING!!!


How lovely. I enjoyed reading your reasons for knitting story. It is amazing isn't it what you can do with a piece of string / yarn. Thanks for sharing such a lovely story.


----------



## jackieg (Apr 6, 2011)

I knit because it's relaxing, and a great way to release stress from my busy day at the office. I also enjoy making things for others.


----------



## EmmaK83 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

